# Hi from Cornwall



## Jordan's (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi my name is Sam and my son is Jordan, I have owned mice for many years since I was young (too long ago now lol) my son would like to start a small stud he would be breeding pets but has a special interest in the hairless mice, well we have herd them called a few different things now but its the ones that are rex type with a very thing coat, he has a few already but wishes to learn more about breeding them and the genetics side of things. We both look forward to chatting to you all


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## Jordan's (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, Pleased to meet you and your son

:welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hellooo and welcome! This is the place to learn


----------

